# Forum / Sub-forum Hierarchy



## jaybird0827 (Dec 21, 2007)

I just noticed this today after Rich renamed "Welcome ..." to "Introduce Yourself"

The following shows the hierarchy for the "Suggestion Box" -

The Puritanboard > Information and Introductions > Introduce Yourself > Suggestion Box

Has it always been this way? It looks like the "Suggestion Box" is primarily for newbies because it appears to be a sub forum under "Introduce Yourself". Wouldn't the intended use of the "Suggestion Box" be clearer if it were somewhere above "Introduce Yourself" in the hierarchy?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

Huh, good point. I never noticed that before. Fixed.


----------

